# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Naxos Jet [Cyclades Express, Al Huda 1, Shikra, Q-ship Express, SeaCat Scotland]

## Apostolos

Ακόμα παραμένει στην Safaga? Ξέρει κανείς πώς ονομάζετε η διαχειρήστρια εταιρία του που έχει και το Al Huda?

----------


## Stylianos

Φίλε Απόστολε,η διαχειρίστρια εταιρία του AL HUDA 1 είναι η Fortune Maritime και το πλοίο εκτελεί δρομολόγια Safaga-Duba

----------


## capten4

να πουμε λοιπον οτι αυτο που θα παει σποραδες ειναι το πρωην seacat scotland νυν al huda, με μηκος 74 μετρα, πλατος 26 και ταχυτητα γυρω στα 34 μιλια.θα αναχωρει απο αγιο κωνσταντινο για σποραδες....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> να πουμε λοιπον οτι αυτο που θα παει σποραδες ειναι το πρωην seacat scotland νυν al huda, με μηκος 74 μετρα, πλατος 26 και ταχυτητα γυρω στα 34 μιλια.θα αναχωρει απο αγιο κωνσταντινο για σποραδες....



Aυτη ειναι μια σημαντικη πληροφορια capten4!Oλοι ψαχνουν να βρουν πιο βαπορι ειναι και εσυ το ξετρυπωσες.Δικαιολογητε βεβαια ο τιτλος του κομη της ραφηνας

----------


## Apostolos

> η εταιρεια πως θα ονομαζεται?
> για το 'al huda' υπαρχει καποια φοτο να το γνωρισουμε?


Μέχρι να έχω πρόσβαση στα αρχεια μου εδώ θα δείτε το πλοίο πριν 3 χρόνια στο Κερατσίνι

----------


## sg3

ευχαριστω αποστολε!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Μέχρι να έχω πρόσβαση στα αρχεια μου εδώ θα δείτε το πλοίο πριν 3 χρόνια στο Κερατσίνι


Να ενημρώσουμε ότι σήμερα κατέθεσε δρομολόγια στο Υπουργείο ζητάει να αναχωρεί απο τον ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο στις 10:30 περισσότερα τις επόμενες μέρες...

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Να ενημρώσουμε ότι σήμερα κατέθεσε δρομολόγια στο Υπουργείο ζητάει να αναχωρεί απο τον ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο στις 10:30 περισσότερα τις επόμενες μέρες...


10.30 ??? Ιδια ώρα με τα ταχυπλοα της  HELLENIC ??? και μιση πριν το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ??  :Confused:

----------


## Leo

> 10.30 ??? Ιδια ώρα με τα ταχυπλοα της  HELLENIC ??? και μιση πριν το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ??



Εδώ φίλε Δημήτρη πάει το " ή όλα ή τίποτα...." λες και δεν έχει άλλες ώρες μια ημέρα......

----------


## Ergis

> 10.30 ??? Ιδια ώρα με τα ταχυπλοα της  HELLENIC ??? και μιση πριν το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ??


μην παιρνεις και ορκο........

----------


## capten4

μηπως κανεις σας βρισκεται κατα χαλκιδα μερια, να μας πει αν εχει παει το σκαφος εκει ?

----------


## captain 83

Τι γίνεται μ αυτή τη ψυχή; Θα μας έρθει τελικά;

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Πια εταιρεία διαχειρίζεται αυτό το ταχύπλοο ?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Πια εταιρεία διαχειρίζεται αυτό το ταχύπλοο ?


MY FERRIES η ίδια που έχει και το ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Aς δούμε το AL HUDA, όταν ήλθε στο ναυπηγείο Salamis Shiryards S.A στη Σαλαμίνα στις 09/07/2007. Χαρισμένες σε Maroulis Nikos, LEO, T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ, captain 83, capten4, Εργης, Apostolos, Dimitrisvolos & sg3 :Wink:  

AL HUDA I 01 09-07-2007.jpg

AL HUDA I 05.jpg

AL HUDA I 06.jpg

AL HUDA I 09.jpg

AL HUDA I 10.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Υπέροχες pantelis2009 σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Πολύ ωραίες φίλε pantelis ..... Αδελφό του speedrunner 1 ??

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Παντελή .....  Αδελφο του πρωην ΣΠΙΝΤ ΡΑΝΝΕΡ 1 να υποθέσω ??

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ακριβώς , μαζί με πολλά άλλα όπως τα emeraude france , snaefell , pescara jet κ.α.*

----------


## capten4

υπεροχες παντελη, ευχαριστουμε !!

----------


## Stylianos

υπέροχες οι φωτο σου φίλε Παντελή!!!,παρατήρησα πως ο χρωματισμός του πλοίου είναι ανάλογος με εκείνον του ''Αλκυόνη'',μονο που εκείνο ηταν πορτοκαλί,ξερει κανείς αν είναι όντως στην Χαλκίδα το πλοιο?

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> MY FERRIES η ίδια που έχει και το ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ


Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία κύριε Νίκο .

----------


## manolis m.

Aυτο θα γλιτωσει απο την ναυλο-μανια της Νελ ???? Χαχαχα

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ας ανέβει πρώτα.....*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ε-Ε-ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
**

----------


## polykas

Στο Πέραμα η άφιξη του... :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Πριν το Πέραμα περιπλανήθηκε ανοιχτά στην ράδα από τις 06.30 μέχρι τις 8+... (κακή ορατότητα... ότι καλύτερο μπορούσα)

DSCN9604alhuda.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίος ο LEO. Ευχαριστούμε. Ξέρουμε που άραξε?

----------


## giorgos_249

*Εκεί που άραξε είχαν και το HELLAS LIBERTY,  δίπλα από εκεί που φεύγουν οι παντόφλες, σύμφωνα με το αις.*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε giorgos_249 :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Al Huda I όπως φαίνοταν απο Σαλαμίνα στις 26-06-2010. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του. :Razz:  

AL HUDA I 01 26-06-2010.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι μια ημέρα αργότερα, με το όνομα του σβησμένο.

Image1.jpg

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Και δεν είναι μόνο αυτό, παρά εμφανίζεται πλέον στο Ais σαν Cyclades Express!  :Surprised:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Τι είναι πάλι αυτό;;;;; Μπας και να παίζει τίποτα ΝΕΛ - ενδοκυκλαδικά , ή αντικατάσταση του Αλκυόνη;*

----------


## manolis m.

Δεν θα μου φανει περιεργο να ειναι κατασκευασμα της Νελ παλι...χεχε :Wink:

----------


## rafina-lines

> *Τι είναι πάλι αυτό;;;;; Μπας και να παίζει τίποτα ΝΕΛ - ενδοκυκλαδικά , ή αντικατάσταση του Αλκυόνη;*


Λέτε να μας έρθει αυτό στη Ραφήνα ως αντικατάσταση του ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ??  Μακάρι!  Μην μας το πάρει όμως κι αυτό η ΝΕΛ...  Δε θ' αντέξω άλλη ήττα...  :roll:

----------


## Apostolos

Γιατι τι έχει η ΝΕΛ και δέν σ' αρέσει?

----------


## rafina-lines

> Γιατι τι έχει η ΝΕΛ και δέν σ' αρέσει?


Δεν έχω κάτι με τη ΝΕΛ, απλά τώρα τελευταία έχει την τάση να παίρνει τα καράβια που προορίζονται για τη Ραφήνα.  Τουλάχιστον ας πάρει όσα θέλει (δεν κάνει κανένα κακό), αλλά ας φέρει και σε μας κανένα...  Αφού την ενδιαφέρουν τόσο οι Κυκλάδες, μπορεί κάλλιστα το επόμενο που θα ναυλώσει να το δρομολογήσει από Ραφήνα.  Έτσι κι αλλιώς κάποτε την είχαμε για βόρειο Αιγαίο με το θρυλικό ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

Σημερινή όψη του ίδιου "νομίσματος", στο Πέραμα

Η αριστερή ανώνυμη πλευρά του πλοίου
01alhudaDSCN9795.jpg

Η δεξιά πλευρά.......???????? ωωωωω!!! αλλαγές :???:
02alhudaDSCN9799.jpg

και ενα κοντινό από πρύμα :shock: ... ΝΕΛ??? Αντε με το καλό να δούμε και το νέο όνομα γρμμένο!
03alhudaDSCN9836.jpg

----------


## plori

Σχολιάσαμε στο ¨Αλκυόνη¨το γκρί χρώμα που το έχουν περάσει και ιδού η απάντηση : το γκρί είναι υπόστρωμα για να βαφτεί μετά το μπλέ χρώμα της Ν.Ε.Λ  άρα σε λίγες μέρες υποθέτω οτι η σειρά εργασίας θα είναι αυτή και στο "Αλκυόνη".

----------


## nkr

Αδερφο πλοιο ειναι με το SEA RUNNER?

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Νίκο μάλλον είναι ξαδελφάκια με το SEA RUNNER από ότι βλέπω από τις φωτογραφίες του.  :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

To Al Huda I όπως ήταν την Δευτέρα 28/06 στο Πέραμα κατα την αναχώρηση μου με το Ποσειδώνας. 

AL HUDA I 20 28-06-2010.jpg

AL HUDA I 21.jpg

----------


## Leo

Χθες το πρωί τα χρώματα της ΝΕΛ ήταν εμφανή, φαντάζομαι σήμερα θα είναι και το λογότυπο. Η αριστερή πλευρά μόνο.
001DSCN9858.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Tο πλοιο ειναι αδελφο του Sea Runner ( Ex. Speerrunner 1 )

----------


## giorgos_249

*Βέβαια. Για να το δούμε και την επόμενη μέρα στο Πέραμα. Τελικά το λογότυπο δεν ήταν εμφανές, απλά βάψανε ένα μεγάλο μέρος.*

100_0418.JPG
100_0425.JPG
100_0397.JPG

----------


## Leo

Μια χαρά τα πήγαμε Γιώργο  :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ευχαριστώ! Πάντως κρίνω λανθασμένη την απόφαση της εταιρείας για τη δρομολόγηση του πλοίου στο Λαύριο. Η γραμμή αυτή εξυπηρετεί κατά μεγάλη πλειοψηφία ντόπιους και όχι τουρίστες εκτός από Σαββατοκύριακα του Αυγούστου μόνο. Οι περισσότεροι νησιώτες μόνο σε πολύ μεγάλη ανάγκη παίρνουν ταχύπλοο συνήθως, ειδικά αυτοί που απέχουν ελάχιστα από την Αττική όπως οι κάτοικοι της Κέας, της Κύθνου, της Αίγινας και της ¶νδρου. Αντίθετα στη Ραφήνα για Παροναξία ,δηλαδή σε μια πολύ εποχιακή και καθαρά τουριστική γραμμή, θα εξυπηρετούσε πάρα πολύ γιατί θα κάλυπτε την ζήτηση που υπάρχει σε πλοία για εκεί όλα τα χρόνια. Εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία στην εταιρεία, και είμαι πολύ περίεργος για το αποτέλεσμα της δρομολόγησης................*

----------


## plori

> *Ευχαριστώ! Πάντως κρίνω λανθασμένη την απόφαση της εταιρείας για τη δρομολόγηση του πλοίου στο Λαύριο. Η γραμμή αυτή εξυπηρετεί κατά μεγάλη πλειοψηφία ντόπιους και όχι τουρίστες εκτός από Σαββατοκύριακα του Αυγούστου μόνο. Οι περισσότεροι νησιώτες μόνο σε πολύ μεγάλη ανάγκη παίρνουν ταχύπλοο συνήθως, ειδικά αυτοί που απέχουν ελάχιστα από την Αττική όπως οι κάτοικοι της Κέας, της Κύθνου, της Αίγινας και της ¶νδρου. Αντίθετα στη Ραφήνα για Παροναξία ,δηλαδή σε μια πολύ εποχιακή και καθαρά τουριστική γραμμή, θα εξυπηρετούσε πάρα πολύ γιατί θα κάλυπτε την ζήτηση που υπάρχει σε πλοία για εκεί όλα τα χρόνια. Εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία στην εταιρεία, και είμαι πολύ περίεργος για το αποτέλεσμα της δρομολόγησης................*


 Εν μέρει έχεις δίκιο αλλά καμιά φορά "ο άνθρακας είναι χρυσός" και τι εννοώ.Θυμάμαι οταν η A.S.L δρομολόγησε πλοίο για Φολέγανδρο και πολύ έλεγαν διάφορα και τελικά αποδείχτηκε και με την δρομολόγηση αργότερα και άλλων ταχυπλόων οτι κάτι καλό βγαίνει.Μακάρι και αυτό το ενχείρημα να πάει καλά.Θα δούμε και καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## speedrunner

> Εν μέρει έχεις δίκιο αλλά καμιά φορά "ο άνθρακας είναι χρυσός" και τι εννοώ.Θυμάμαι οταν η A.S.L δρομολόγησε πλοίο για Φολέγανδρο και πολύ έλεγαν διάφορα και τελικά αποδείχτηκε και με την δρομολόγηση αργότερα και άλλων ταχυπλόων οτι κάτι καλό βγαίνει.Μακάρι και αυτό το ενχείρημα να πάει καλά.Θα δούμε και καλή επιτυχία.


Καμία σχέση φίλε μου το ένα με το άλλο, η Φολέγανδρος είναι ένας προορισμός που πλέον έχει αρκετά μεγάλη ζήτηση για το μέγεθός της και το ταξίδι απο Πειραιά τότε ήταν το λιγότερο 14 ώρες 4 φορές την εβδομάδα, οπότε ένα ταχύπλοο το οποίο θα μείωνε τον χρόνο του ταξιδιού στις 4 ώρες ήταν φυσικό να πάει καλά, και εκτός αυτού το souper Jet είχε έρθει πριν απο το SR στην Φολέγανδρο και είχε δείξει ότι αυτή η γραμμή έχει κίνηση,
στην προκειμένη περίπτωση μιλάμε για μία γραμμή που έχει καθημερινά δρομολόγια προς τα νησιά (απο 3 εως 6) και η διάρκεια του ταξιδιού είναι 1 με 2 ώρες. οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνω τι μπορεί να προσφέρει ένα ταχύπλοο σε αυτή την γραμμή!!!

----------


## plori

> Καμία σχέση φίλε μου το ένα με το άλλο, η Φολέγανδρος είναι ένας προορισμός που πλέον έχει αρκετά μεγάλη ζήτηση για το μέγεθός της και το ταξίδι απο Πειραιά τότε ήταν το λιγότερο 14 ώρες 4 φορές την εβδομάδα, οπότε ένα ταχύπλοο το οποίο θα μείωνε τον χρόνο του ταξιδιού στις 4 ώρες ήταν φυσικό να πάει καλά, και εκτός αυτού το souper Jet είχε έρθει πριν απο το SR στην Φολέγανδρο και είχε δείξει ότι αυτή η γραμμή έχει κίνηση,
> στην προκειμένη περίπτωση μιλάμε για μία γραμμή που έχει καθημερινά δρομολόγια προς τα νησιά (απο 3 εως 6) και η διάρκεια του ταξιδιού είναι 1 με 2 ώρες. οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνω τι μπορεί να προσφέρει ένα ταχύπλοο σε αυτή την γραμμή!!!


Την δέχομε την θέση σου οπότε ας περιμένουμε όλοι να δούμε πως θα πάει και του ευχόμαστε καλή επιτυχία!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Εδώ με τα νέα του λογότυπα, όνομα κλπ χθες το απόγευμα (από την μια πλευρά προς το παρόν) και το visor ανοικτό. Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον παραπονιάρη giorgos_249, που θα ήθελε να το βλέπει στη Ραφήνα.

01ceP1300140.JPG

02ceP1300143.JPG

----------


## giorgos_249

> Εδώ με τα νέα του λογότυπα, όνομα κλπ χθες το απόγευμα (από την μια πλευρά προς το παρόν) και το visor ανοικτό. Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον παραπονιάρη giorgos_249, που θα ήθελε να το βλέπει στη Ραφήνα.
> 
> 01ceP1300140.JPG
> 
> 02ceP1300143.JPG


*Βασικά το Αλκυόνη ήθελα αλλά και αυτό καλό θα ήταν ως δεύτερη λύση. Πάντως εξακολουθώ να διαφωνώ με τη γραμμή που θα μπει, και περιμένω να δω το αποτέλεσμα της δρομολόγησης....... Θα προτιμούσα να έμπαινε σε κάποια τουριστική γραμμή, όπως πχ Ραφήνα - Κυκλάδες/ Ηράκλειο - Κυκλάδες/ ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο - Σποράδες κ.τ.λ.π.  Πάντα βέβαια ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση.*

----------


## MYTILENE

Ωραίο με τα νέα του χρωματάκια αλλά θα ήθελα να πώ κάτι άλλο:Όταν ΔΕΝ έχει όσα καράβια θέλει ο καθένας μας για κάποιο προορισμό βγαίνουμε και κράζουμε κράτος-εφοπλιστές-υπουργούς κλπ .Όταν βάζει καράβι κάποια εταιρεία βγαίνουμε ΠΑΛΙ και λέμε:Κακώς το βάζουν εκεί έπρεπε να το βάλουν αλλού, από κεί ,από ποιο πέρα κλπ.....ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΤΕ.....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Κυκλαδες Εξπρες*...Περαμα 10-7-2010.
DSCN2484.jpg
_Πλωρη τυπου Ραμφος_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Κυκλαδες Εξπρες*... Περαμα 10-7-2010.
DSCN2485.jpg

DSCN2498.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Κυκλάδες Εξπρές φωτογραφημένο στις 08/07/2010 πάνω απο το Τελαμών. Χαρισμένο σε T.S.S. APOLLON, giorgos_249, Leo, plori, MYTILENE & speedrunner :Razz: . 

ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 01 08-07-2010.jpg

ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 02 08-07-2010.jpg

ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 03 08-07-2010.jpg

ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 04 08-07-2010.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω φιλε pantelis2009_ 
*Κυκλαδες Εξπρες*...Περαμα 10-7-2010. 
DSCN2481.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

10-7 χμ....είχα πάει και γω για μπανάκι και το έβγαλα  :Very Happy: 
DSC00366_picnik.jpg

δεν βάζω τις άλλες γιατί ήδη το έχουμε δεί :mrgreen:

----------


## NGV Liamone

Συγγνώμη έχει άλλα χρώματα σε κάθε πλευρά; Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πως είναι τώρα βλέποντας τις σημοσιεύσεις και βλέπω αλλιώς στις 5/7 αλλιώς στις 8/7 και ξανά τα ίδια χρώματα στις 10/7 :Confused:

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε NGV Liamone, απλά βάψανε την μία πλευρά και τώρα ξεκίνησε η άλλη. Γι' αυτό μπερδεύτηκες. :Smile:  
Ας το δούμε λοιπόν γυρισμένο να ποζάρει στο φακό επιδεικνύοντας τη νέα εταιρεία και το νέο όνομα του, λαμπιρίζοντας στον ήλιο. Χαρισμένες σε T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, Νικόλας, MYTILENE, giorgos_249, LEO,plori, Nissos Mykonos, Thanasis89, Apostolos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. 

ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 05 13-07-2010.jpg

ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 07 13-07-2010.jpg

ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 13 13-07-2010.jpg

ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 15 13-07-2010.jpg

ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 16 13-07-2010.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Νομιζω οτι του πηγαινει η καινουργια του φορεσια,  διχνει πιο ομορφο. Ευχαριστουμε φιλε pantelis2009.

----------


## MYTILENE

> Νομιζω οτι του πηγαινει η καινουργια του φορεσια, διχνει πιο ομορφο. Ευχαριστουμε φιλε pantelis2009.


 ΝΕL LINES ΠΑΝΤΟΥ λοιπόν!!!Είναι σινιάλο που ''πάει'' παντού φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON:mrgreen: :Wink: !!!!

----------


## gnikles

> ΝΕL LINES ΠΑΝΤΟΥ λοιπόν!!!Είναι σινιάλο που ''πάει'' παντού φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON:mrgreen:!!!!


 Είναι σινιάλο το κάτι αλλο!!!!!Φίλε Mytilene :Wink:

----------


## STRATHGOS

H ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΕΝΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΟ ΚΑΤΑΠΕΛΤΗ ? ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΑΛΛΩΝ..

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παντως τοσο πολυφορεμενο σινιαλο ειχαμε να δουμε απο την εποχη της κραταιας ΜΙΝΟΑΝ FLYING DOLPHIN - HELLAS FERRIES.Aντε σε λιγο θα δουμε και κανα ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ με σινιαλα ΝΕΛ.Τα κονε υπαρχουν!

----------


## NGV Liamone

> Φίλε NGV Liamone, απλά βάψανε την μία πλευρά και τώρα ξεκίνησε η άλλη. Γι' αυτό μπερδεύτηκες. 
> Ας το δούμε λοιπόν γυρισμένο να ποζάρει στο φακό επιδεικνύοντας τη νέα εταιρεία και το νέο όνομα του, λαμπιρίζοντας στον ήλιο. Χαρισμένες σε T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, Νικόλας, MYTILENE, giorgos_249, LEO,plori, Nissos Mykonos, Thanasis89, Apostolos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. 
> 
> ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 05 13-07-2010.jpg
> 
> ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 07 13-07-2010.jpg
> 
> ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 13 13-07-2010.jpg
> 
> ...


 
Να 'σαι καλά φίλε Pantelis2009  :Wink:

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Δεν έχουμε συζητήσει ένα θέμα σχετικά με αυτό το καράβι. Με τι ταχύτητες θα πηγαίνει???

----------


## gasim

έχουμε κάτι συγκεκριμένο για τα δρομολόγιά του?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

CYCLADES EXPRESS την αλλη παρασκευη ηρακλειο - σαντορινη

----------


## gasim

τί έγινε το Λαύριο-Κέα-Κύθνος?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eγινε Ηρακλειο -Σαντορινη απο την αλλη Παρασκευη οπως προανεφερα

----------


## giorgos_249

*Καλό αυτό! Πιστεύω πως θα δουλέψει καλύτερα αν πάει εκεί από ότι αν πήγαινε στο Λαύριο. Και ποιος ο λόγος αυτής της αλλαγής;*

----------


## Thanasis89

Σημερινή φωτογραφία... 

DSC07485.jpg

----------


## tzia-kea

> *Καλό αυτό! Πιστεύω πως θα δουλέψει καλύτερα αν πάει εκεί από ότι αν πήγαινε στο Λαύριο. Και ποιος ο λόγος αυτής της αλλαγής;*


kai egw tha h8ela na xerv giati allaxe.
poios gnwrizei na mas diafwtisei????

----------


## Thanasis89

Κάθε επιχειρηματική κίνηση έχει άμεσο - φανερό σκοπό το κέρδος. Κατά συνέπειαν θεώρησαν ότι θα κέρδιζαν περισσότερα εκεί. 
Για ποιους, πιο βαθείς λόγους όμως, ίσως και να μην μάθουμε ποτέ.  :Wink:

----------


## gasim

H τωρινή επιλογή είναι καλύτερα 'ταιριαστή' στο ότι το πλοίο είναι ταχύπλοο, και μπορεί να κάνει τα 70 ν.μ. από Ηράκλειο σε Σαντορίνη σε 2 ωρίτσες άνετα.  Είναι όμως καθαρά εποχιακή, και μιας και φτάσαμε στο τέλος Ιουλίου, μένει μόνο ένας μήνας για να δουλέψεις πραγματικά.

Η αρχική επιλογή έχει το πλεονέκτημα του βάθους χρόνου.  Η Κέα και η Κύθνος έχουν διαρκώς αυξανόμενη κίνηση, και μολονότι το πλεονέκτημα του 'ταχύπλοου'  δεν είναι σημαντικό, ιδιαίτερα για την Κέα (μισή ώρα από μία ώρα), κανείς δεν θα έλεγε όχι για πιο γρήγορη πρόσβαση στην Κύθνο (λιγότερο από μία ώρα).

----------


## Thanasis89

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Πάντως σε μια αναζήτησή μου χθες το βράδυ είδα ότι στα θέματα του ΣΑΣ για την συνεδρίαση της 29ης-07-2010, το πλοίο δηλώνει την γραμμή από το Λαύριο, η οποία δήλωση όμως να σημειώσουμε ότι προέρχεται από την προηγούμενη αναβολή. 
Γιατί όμως δεν άλλαξε την δήλωσή του, για την γραμμή στο Ηράκλειο, ανακαλώντας την τωρινή του δήλωση ; 

Όπως και να έχει σε λίγες μέρες θα γνωρίζουμε.

----------


## rafina-lines

Σε δοκιμαστικό στο Σαρωνικό βγήκε σήμερα το πρωί το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.  Μέχρι στιγμής η ταχύτητά του γύρω στους 15 κόμβους...   :Cool:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Κυκλάδες Εξπρές επιστρέφει απο το δοκιμαστικό του στις 12.20 και το Nautilia.gr ήταν φυσικά εκεί. Χαρισμένες σε rafina-lines, Thanasis89, gasim, giorgos_249, BEN BRUCE, και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  


ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 17 29-07-2010.jpg

ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 18 29-07-2010.jpg

ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 19 29-07-2010.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Καταρχήν χρόνια σου πολλά για την προχθεσινή ονομαστική εορτή σου. Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την αφιέρωση. Το πλοίο είναι πανέμορφο με τα νέα του χρώματα. Μένει μόνο το να ξεκινήσει να δούμε και τι γίνεται από πλευράς γραμμής....*

----------


## gasim

Αν μας ερχόταν στη Τζια θα σας είχα κάτι φωτο, λουκούμι, αλλά μας την κοπάνησε...

----------


## giorgos_249

*Στο ΣΑΣ πάντως η αίτηση για δρομολόγηση από Λαύριο αποσύρθηκε....*

----------


## pantelis2009

Τo *Κυκλάδες Εξπρές* σήμερα το πρωΐ στις 10.45. Πολύ καπνίζει ρε παιδιά, προσέξτε την τελευταία φωτο. Χαρισμένες σε giorgos_249, BEN BRUCE, Thanasis89, gasim και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz:  

ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 21 03-08-2010.jpg

ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 22 03-08-2010.jpg

ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 23 03-08-2010.jpg

ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 24 03-08-2010.jpg

ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 27 03-08-2010.jpg
 Το μεσημέρι στις 13.30 βγήκε δοκιμαστικό!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως είπα εχθές βγήκε δοκιμαστικό στις 13.30 και επέστρεψε στις 15.50 και το Nautilia.gr ήταν εκεί. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :mrgreen:. 

ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 28 03-08-2010.jpg

ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 30 03-08-2010.jpg

ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 31 03-08-2010.jpg

ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 32 03-08-2010.jpg

ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 33 03-08-2010.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Του παει η μπλε φορεσια της ΝEL .
 Φιλε pantelis 2009  ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## speedrunner

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται στον προλιμένα!!!!!

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Μου κανει σε HS 6 στο πιο μικρο του παντως στο site thw εταιρειας δεν υπαρχει αναφορα για δρομολογηση.Απορια παντως διμιουργει το γεγονος να ετοιμαζει ταχυπλοα στο τελος της καλοκαιρινης κινησης

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

προς ρεθυμνο παει σε λιγο ????????

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Να υποθεσω οτι παει να χτυπησει τις κρητικες και μαλλον τα HS και τα FCs? Ξερουμε δρομολογια που προοριζεται ??

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου βρίσκεται το ταχύπλοο της ΝΕΛ!!!Να κ το συνιάλο της ΝΕΛ..Πού στο Ηράκλειοοοο...Έχουμε να δούμε ακόμη πολλάαααα!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Κυκλάδες Εξπρές και δοκιμαστικό στις 03/08/2010. Χαρισμένο σε όλους τους φίλους του Nautilia.gr. :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## Tsikalos

Στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου βρίσκεται το ταχύπλοο της ΝΕΛ!!!Να κ το συνιάλο της ΝΕΛ..Πού στο Ηράκλειοοοο...Έχουμε να δούμε ακόμη πολλάαααα!![/QUOTE]

Και μάλιστα στις 15.45 που πέρασα έξω από το λιμάνι ήταν ΝΕΛ και SUPERFAST!!! Μinoan  και ANEK απούσες...

----------


## ντεμης 13

Το Cyclades Express θα ξεκινησει την αλλη εβδομαδα και θα κανει κρουαζιερα προς Σαντορινη απο Ηρακλειο και Ρεθυμνο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> CYCLADES EXPRESS την αλλη παρασκευη ηρακλειο - σαντορινη


Oπως ειχα πει και στις 23\7 το πλοιο πραγματι μπηκε στη γραμμη.Κεντρικο  πρακτορειο στο ηρακλειο ειναι το MARITIME SKY του Σωτου Κρητικου (χρονια πολλα) :Wink:

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Με το καλό να το δούμε και στο Ρέθυμνο :Razz:  :Smile:

----------


## giannisk88

Καλώς όρισε το βαποράκι λοιπόν και καλά ταξίδια να έχει.
Είδες τελικά Αρτέμη, ΝΕΛ και στο Ηράκλειο. 
Σήμερα προς έκπληξή μου το είδα κάτω και παραδίπλα όπως είπε και ο tsakalos το "κόκκινο". Επιτέλους διαφορετικά πλοία, διαφορετικές εταιρίες απο αυτές που είχαμε συνηθήσει. Δυστυχώς όμως απο διαφήμιση δεν έχω προσέξει πουθενά για το πλοίο οπότε αν δε περνούσα σήμερα απο λιμάνι δε θα γνώριζα (όπως και πολύς κόσμος) οτι μπήκε νέο πλοίο, ίσως πρέπει να ψαξουν λίγο τη προώθηση του.  :Wink:

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το Ρέθυμνο δεν ξέρω αν τελικά πιάσει και Ρέθυμνο αλλά ούτε διαφήμιση υπάρχει ούτε κάποια ανακοίνωση έστω αφίσα κάτι. Πώς θα γίνει η οιαδήποτε προώθηση του δρομολογίου? Μόνο με κλεισμένα γκρουπ όπως γίνετε μέχρι σήμερα???

----------


## ντεμης 13

> Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το Ρέθυμνο δεν ξέρω αν τελικά πιάσει και Ρέθυμνο αλλά ούτε διαφήμιση υπάρχει ούτε κάποια ανακοίνωση έστω αφίσα κάτι. Πώς θα γίνει η οιαδήποτε προώθηση του δρομολογίου? Μόνο με κλεισμένα γκρουπ όπως γίνετε μέχρι σήμερα???


Το καραβι κσεκιναει την Τεταρτη μεθαυριο απο Ηρακλειο και θα ειναι καθε Δευτερ-Τεταρτη-Πεμπτη-Παρασκευη απο Ηρακλειο και καθε Τριτη-Σαββατο απο Ρεθυμνο. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχει διαφημιση, και δεν θα κανει δρομολογια αλλα θα ειναι μονοημερη κρουαζιερα στη Σαντορινη με τιμη 125 ευρω απο Ρεθυμνο και 120 ευρω απο Ηρακλειο με μια χερσαια εκδρομη στην Σαντορινη

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Το καραβι κσεκιναει την Τεταρτη μεθαυριο απο Ηρακλειο και θα ειναι καθε Δευτερ-Τεταρτη-Πεμπτη-Παρασκευη απο Ηρακλειο και καθε Τριτη-Σαββατο απο Ρεθυμνο. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχει διαφημιση, και δεν θα κανει δρομολογια αλλα θα ειναι μονοημερη κρουαζιερα στη Σαντορινη με τιμη 125 ευρω απο Ρεθυμνο και 120 ευρω απο Ηρακλειο με μια χερσαια εκδρομη στην Σαντορινη


Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση.

----------


## speedrunner

Πλεον και στον στόλο της ΝΕΛ όπου αναφέρει ταχύτητα 37 κόμβων :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised: 

Υ.Γ. Πάντως το Aqua Jewel μετά απο τόσο καιρό που πραγματοποιεί δρομολόγια με τα χρώματα της ΝΕΛ ακόμη δεν έχει μπει στο site, όπως δεν έχει μπεί και το Αλκυόνη!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η φωτο που χρησιμοποίησαν στο site της εταιρείας για τη διαφήμηση είναι δική μου!!!!. Κοιτάξτε στο post 61 του πλοίου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Υ.Γ. Φυσικά η εταιρεία δεν πήρε άδεια για τη χρήση της φωτο απο μένα :Sad:  :Mad:

----------


## giannisk88

Μπά κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος φίλε Παντελή.
Παρατήρησε τη γωνία λήψης που εχουν πάρει αυτοί και ότι το κίτρινο κτήριο απο πίσω στη φωτό του site δε φαίνεται καθόλου. Την ίδια μέρα μπορεί αλλα δεν είναι η ίδια φωτό με τίποτα.

Σήμερα βλέπω το πλοίο και ταξιδεύει για πρώτη φορά για Σαντορίνη και ένα μεγάλο *μπράβο* στην εταιρία, που στο site της δεν έχει βάλει ακόμα το Ηράκλειο σαν προορισμό της στο online σύστημα κρατήσεων ούτε κάπου αλλού, ούτε μπορούμε να δούμε τιμές και ώρες αναχωρήσεων/αφίξεων. Όσο για το θέμα των "υπερταχύπλοων" που έχω ξαναναφέρει παλιότερα με τους Κεντέριδες καλό θα ήταν να μη μας κοροιδέψει πάλι η ΝΕΛ και το υπερταχύπλοο να πηγαίνει με 22-24 κόμβους.
Αυτά είχα να πώ και ελπίζω οι υπόλοιπες εταιρίες τουλάχιστον όταν δρομολογούν ένα πλοίο να το κάνουν σωστά (και μάλιστα όχι μέσα Αυγούστου και με τέτοιο ξαφνικό τρόπο γιατί δε τα βλέπω καλά τα πράγματα)

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Και η φωτο που χρησιμοποίησαν στο site της εταιρείας για τη διαφήμηση είναι δική μου!!!!. Κοιτάξτε στο post 61 του πλοίου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Υ.Γ. Φυσικά η εταιρεία δεν πήρε άδεια για τη χρήση της φωτο απο μένα


Eγώ την βλέπω ίδια..και μάλιστα έχουν σβήσει με photoshop τους 2 γερανούς και φαίνονται ελάχιστα......έχεις δίκιο φίλε panteli

----------


## giannisk88

Ok ίδιες είναι ε? ...Δείτε μόνοι σας παρακάτω...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Νελ:
1.jpg
Παντελή:ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 13 13-07-2010.jpg

Σορυ για το οφφτόπικ αλλα δε θα χρειαζόμαστε γυαλάκια ακόμα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αφου οι φωτο ανεβαινουν στο ιντερνετ..... καληνυχτα!Αυτο ειναι το παιχνιδι πια που ολοι παιζουμε.Γιαυτο και οι επαγγελματιες φωτογραφοι δεν τους πολυαρεσει το παρτυ φωτο που γινετε γιατι χανουν δουλεια.Αυτο βεβαια δεν γινετε μονο στις φωτο πλοιων αλλα σε αλλους τομεις.

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Ok ίδιες είναι ε? ...Δείτε μόνοι σας παρακάτω...  Νελ:
> 1.jpg
> Παντελή:ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 13 13-07-2010.jpg
> 
> Σορυ για το οφφτόπικ αλλα δε θα μας βγάλετε και στραβούς


http://www.nel.gr/include/popup_bigp...353&b=0&cpage=

για δες

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Μπά κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος φίλε Παντελή.
> Παρατήρησε τη γωνία λήψης που εχουν πάρει αυτοί και ότι το κίτρινο κτήριο απο πίσω στη φωτό του site δε φαίνεται καθόλου. Την ίδια μέρα μπορεί αλλα δεν είναι η ίδια φωτό με τίποτα.
> 
> Σήμερα βλέπω το πλοίο και ταξιδεύει για πρώτη φορά για Σαντορίνη και ένα μεγάλο *μπράβο* στην εταιρία, που στο site της δεν έχει βάλει ακόμα το Ηράκλειο σαν προορισμό της στο online σύστημα κρατήσεων ούτε κάπου αλλού, ούτε μπορούμε να δούμε τιμές και ώρες αναχωρήσεων/αφίξεων. Όσο για το θέμα των "υπερταχύπλοων" που έχω ξαναναφέρει παλιότερα με τους Κεντέριδες καλό θα ήταν να μη μας κοροιδέψει πάλι η ΝΕΛ και το υπερταχύπλοο να πηγαίνει με 22-24 κόμβους.
> Αυτά είχα να πώ και ελπίζω οι υπόλοιπες εταιρίες τουλάχιστον όταν δρομολογούν ένα πλοίο να το κάνουν σωστά (και μάλιστα όχι μέσα Αυγούστου και με τέτοιο ξαφνικό τρόπο γιατί δε τα βλέπω καλά τα πράγματα)


Δε νομίζω ότι κοροϊδεύει και το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ το λέει με 36 μίλια πόσο καιρό έχουμε να το δούμε σε αυτή την ταχύτητα ? Η ταχύτητα είναι κάτι υποκειμενικό μπορεί το ταχύπλοο να τα πηγαίνει τα μίλια που λέει αλλά για λόγους οικονομίας να δουλεύει πιο χαμηλά αν του βγαίνουν τα δρομολόγια έτσι και αλλιώς οι ταχύτητες στις κρουαζιέρες ρυθμίζονται ανάλογα με την απόσταση και τον χρόνο άφιξης

----------


## giannisk88

> Δε νομίζω ότι κοροϊδεύει και το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ το λέει με 36 μίλια πόσο καιρό έχουμε να το δούμε σε αυτή την ταχύτητα ? Η ταχύτητα είναι κάτι υποκειμενικό μπορεί το ταχύπλοο να τα πηγαίνει τα μίλια που λέει αλλά για λόγους οικονομίας να δουλεύει πιο χαμηλά αν του βγαίνουν τα δρομολόγια έτσι και αλλιώς οι ταχύτητες στις κρουαζιέρες ρυθμίζονται ανάλογα με την απόσταση και τον χρόνο άφιξης


Ασφαλώς φίλε μου τα πλοία αυτά πιάνουν τις ταχύτητες που λένε αλλά εκεί που λέει ο άλλος οτι εχουμε πχ τα υπερταχύπλοα μας σκέφτομαι ότι θα είναι πλοία που θα πηγαίνουν στα δρομολόγια τους νωρίτερα απο τα άλλα, με 27+ κόμβους δηλαδή, σαφώς  όμως και παίζει ρόλο το θέμα οικονομίας όμως συνεχώς αυτα τα πλοία τα πήγαιναν έτσι στο χαλαρό. Το θέμα είναι οτι διαβάζει ο χ επιβάτης για το υπερταχύπλοο και λέει θα παρω αυτο να με πάει γρήγορα, αλλιώς θα έπαιρνε και το συμβατικό πλοίο, που να γνώριζε ότι η διαφορά τους ήταν 1,2 κόμβοι.....Αυτό ειναι που με ενοχλεί.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Σίγουρα τα 1-2 μίλια διαφορά είναι τίποτα αλλά λίγο πολύ όλοι ξέρουμε ότι η ΝΕΛ τα ταχύπλοα τα έχει βάλει σε γραμμές για επιδότηση και για να έχουν και λόγο ύπαρξης  γι αυτό και οι ταχύτητες αυτές στο συγκεκριμένο τώρα είναι για κρουαζιέρα που σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει και λόγος βιασύνης τι να πάει με 25 τι με 35 αν τηρείτε το πρόγραμμα της κρουαζιέρας πόσοι λες να καταλάβουν τη διαφορά της ταχύτητας

----------


## pantelis2009

Παιδία το πρωΐ στις 07.40 που μπήκα στο site του φίλου speedrunner είχαν την δική μου φωτο.δεν ήταν αυτή που είναι τώρα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool:

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Συμφωνώ και εγώ.

Το πρωί γύρω στις 08:00 υπήρχε άλλη φωτογραφία. Μετά την έβγαλαν και έβαλαν άλλη.

Ε . Μ .Ψ .

----------


## giannisk88

Αν δε κάνω λάθος αυτή είναι η πρώτη φωτό απο Ηράκλειο που μπαίνει.
Προχθές λοιπόν μόλις είχε φτάσει απο τη Σαντορίνη και εκείνη την ώρα έδενε στη θέση του στο λιμάνι (αριστερά του Κρήτη 2)
Εκείνο το βράδυ ήρθε 9 ακριβώς μόλις ετοιμαζόταν να φύγει το Κρήτη 2 και έτσι το δεύτερο περίμενε το "Κυκλάδες" να δέσει και μετά να ξεκινήσει.
DSC00048.jpg

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

[QUOTE Αν δε κάνω λάθος αυτή είναι η πρώτη φωτό απο Ηράκλειο που μπαίνει.
Προχθές λοιπόν μόλις είχε φτάσει απο τη Σαντορίνη και εκείνη την ώρα έδενε στη θέση του στο λιμάνι (αριστερά του Κρήτη 2)
Εκείνο το βράδυ ήρθε 9 ακριβώς μόλις ετοιμαζόταν να φύγει το Κρήτη 2 και έτσι το δεύτερο περίμενε το "Κυκλάδες" να δέσει και μετά να ξεκινήσει.
DSC00048.jpg[/QUOTE]

Μπράβο σεβασμός στο ταχύπλοο!! :lol::lol:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> [QUOTE Αν δε κάνω λάθος αυτή είναι η πρώτη φωτό απο Ηράκλειο που μπαίνει.
> Προχθές λοιπόν μόλις είχε φτάσει απο τη Σαντορίνη και εκείνη την ώρα έδενε στη θέση του στο λιμάνι (αριστερά του Κρήτη 2)
> Εκείνο το βράδυ ήρθε 9 ακριβώς μόλις ετοιμαζόταν να φύγει το Κρήτη 2 και έτσι το δεύτερο περίμενε το "Κυκλάδες" να δέσει και μετά να ξεκινήσει.
> DSC00048.jpg


Μπράβο σεβασμός στο ταχύπλοο!! :lol::lol:[/QUOTE]
 Τις φωτογραφιες εννοεις ή οτι περιμενε το ΚΡΗΤΗ?

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Το μάτιασα μην πω τίποτα  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

http://www.goodnet.gr/index.php?id=5,39091,0,0,1,0

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Μπράβο σεβασμός στο ταχύπλοο!! :lol::lol:


Τις φωτογραφιες εννοεις ή οτι περιμενε το ΚΡΗΤΗ?[/QUOTE]

Ναι αυτό εννοούσα,

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Κυκλάδες Εξπρές φωτογραφημένο στο Πέραμα πριν ξεκινήσει απο άλλη γωνία. :Wink:  Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους. :Very Happy:  

ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 38 03-08-2010.jpg

----------


## villy

Η πρόσκρουση του ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ανέδειξε επιπλέον θέματα:
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=3657

----------


## padelis234

Ακούγεται ότι υπάρχουν καθυστερήσεις πληρωμών στο πλήρωμα κλπ του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου καθώς και ότι δεν έχουν υπογραφεί συμβάσεις.
(με κάθε επιφύλλαξη)

Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι ανάλογο?

----------


## villy

Καλό tip θα το ψάξουμε.

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Στο Ηρακλειο το Κυκλαδες 

http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p66795631.html

http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p66795632.html

http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p66795633.html

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

εχει καποιο προβλημα το κυκλαδες εξπρες γτ δεν εχει αναχωρησει ακόμα απο σαντορινη για ρεθυμνο?

----------


## ντεμης 13

> εχει καποιο προβλημα το κυκλαδες εξπρες γτ δεν εχει αναχωρησει ακόμα απο σαντορινη για ρεθυμνο?


Εχει προβλημα στον καταπελτη και δεν το αφηνει το λιμεναρχειο να φυγει....

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Σ ευχαριστω φιλε Ντεμμη για την ανταποκριση σου...Δηλαδη δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να φύγει?

----------


## hspanop

http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.com/201...s-express.html

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.com/201...s-express.html


Το σήμα του πλοίου στο AIS έχει εξαφανιστεί εδώ και 50' περίπου, στα νότια της Μήλου. Φαίνεται όμως η κίνηση του πλοίου και δείχνει πως έφυγε από το Ηράκλειο αμέσως μετά την λήξη του δρομολογίου του.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.com/201...s-express.html


Πολυ highspeed πρεπει να βλεπει ο τυπος (που εβαλε την ειδηση οχι ο φιλος του forum). Αληθεια τι δουλεια εχει στην Μηλο Σαντορινη Ηρακλειο δεν κανει?

----------


## giannisk88

Το πλοίο λόγω βλάβης χθές βράδυ (δε γνωρίζουμε ακόμα πώς και τί ακριβώς) έφυγε στις 3,30 τα ξημερώματα απο Σαντορίνη για Ηράκλειο και έφτασε εδώ στις 7,30 περίπου. Το ίχνος του πλοίου έχει σταματήσει Νότια της Μήλου όπου το παρατηρησε και ο φίλος απο το tromaktiko. Λογικά έκανε Ηράκλειο Πειραιά για να διορθώσει τη βλάβη που υπέστει στη Σαντορίνη. Οι επιβάτες που ήταν να επιστρέψουν όμως στο Ρέθυμνο αν δε κάνω λάθος δε ξέρουμε αν ήρθαν τα ξημερώματα με το πλοίο ή αν γύρισαν με άλλο τρόπο π.χ. αεροπορικός

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

η χτεσινη βλαβη αφορουσε τον καταπελτη

----------


## minoan

Αχ αυτό το AIS...
cyclades.jpg
Στην Μήλο είναι ακόμη...

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ήρθε χθες το βράδυ προφανώς. Σήμερα είναι δίπλα στο χαισπιντ 1.*

----------


## Leo

Σήμερα το πρωί έφθασε το άκουσα που μιλήσε με το Piraeus Traffic, λίγο πριν τις 7.

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ-Στον Μώλο ΔΕΗ*
P9033643.jpg

----------


## noulos

> http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.com/201...s-express.html


"Βγαίνανε και λίγοι καπνοί από την πρύμνη"!!!

ΚΑΛΟΟΟΟ!!!!!!!!!  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## giannisk88

> "Βγαίνανε και λίγοι καπνοί από την πρύμνη"!!!
> 
> ΚΑΛΟΟΟΟ!!!!!!!!!


Χαχαχα μπορεί να είδε και το ελικόπτερο του baywatch που έσωσε το πλήρωμα απο τη πυρκαγιά... ¨Ηταν λίγο τραβηγμένο πραγματικά αυτό με το καπνό, ο οποίος καπνός μπορεί να είναι και το φουγάρο του πλοίου. Τέλος πάντων, γνωρίζει κανείς πόσο καιρό θα πάρει να το επισκευάσουν?

----------


## noulos

> Χαχαχα μπορεί να είδε και το ελικόπτερο του baywatch που έσωσε το πλήρωμα απο τη πυρκαγιά... ¨Ηταν λίγο τραβηγμένο πραγματικά αυτό με το καπνό, ο οποίος καπνός μπορεί να είναι και το φουγάρο του πλοίου. Τέλος πάντων, γνωρίζει κανείς πόσο καιρό θα πάρει να το επισκευάσουν?


Tα περισσότερα ταχύπλοα έχουν εξατμίσεις!!!
Έτσι και αυτό!!!

----------


## Stylianos

Ακόμα στο Κερατσίνι το πλοίο...είχα την ευκαιρία να το δω αυτες τις μερες...οι παρακάτω φωτος ειναι χαρισμενες στους φίλους Pantelis2009,Nyssos Mykonos,Aegeanspeedlines,Giorgos_249 και όλους τους φίλους του!  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Stylianos για την αφιέρωση :Wink:  :Razz: .

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Στέλιο! Αλήθεια, υπάρχουν κάποια σχέδια για το μέλλον του??

----------


## giorgos_249

*Στη σελίδα 17 του θέματος του Παναγία πάρου αναφέρεται πως ο λόγος αντικατάστασής του είναι το ότι δεν έβγαζε το δρομολόγιο λόγω ταχύτητας. Αν ισχύει αυτό τότε με βάση τη λογική δεν μένει στη νελ εκτός και αν μπει ενδοκυκλαδικά.......*

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> *Στη σελίδα 17 του θέματος του Παναγία πάρου αναφέρεται πως ο λόγος αντικατάστασής του είναι το ότι δεν έβγαζε το δρομολόγιο λόγω ταχύτητας. Αν ισχύει αυτό τότε με βάση τη λογική δεν μένει στη νελ εκτός και αν μπει ενδοκυκλαδικά.......*


 Δεν ακουγεται ασχημο αυτο σε αντικατασταση του αιολου και καλυτερη καταναλωση εχει και πιο ιδανικο σε μεγεθος ειναι

----------


## nkr

Χρονια πολλα douzoune οτι επιθυμεις!!!

----------


## nkr

*Αναχωρει.....
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,deep blue,tss apollon,noulos,aegeanspeedlines,Dimitris T.,Καρολο και στους Νελιτες που ειναι πολλοι*

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φίλε nkr, ευχαριστώ θα ανταποδώσω σε άλλο θέμα σύντομα :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## noulos

> *Αναχωρει.....
> Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,deep blue,tss apollon,noulos,aegeanspeedlines,Dimitris T.,Καρολο και στους Νελιτες που ειναι πολλοι*


Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε nkr.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Κερατσίνι:*
IMGP0481.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε το φίλο giorgos_249.

----------


## johny18

Υπάρχει κανένα νέο από το πλοίο ;;;

----------


## pantelis2009

Και γω δεν ξέρω!!! Ας το δούμε σε μιά φωτο απο μακριά στις 11/02/2011 εκεί που ήταν αραγμένο :Wink: .
Χαρισμένη σε giorgos_249, noulos, nkr, aegeanspeedlines, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, johny18 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Very Happy: :roll:.


CYCLADES EXPRESS 39 11-02-2011.jpg

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την φωτό. Μακάρι να το δούμε και φέτος στο Αιγαίο!

----------


## johny18

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Παντελή !!! Κρίμα είναι ένα τέτοιο πλοίο να κάθεται ....

----------


## noulos

> Και γω δεν ξέρω!!! Ας το δούμε σε μιά φωτο απο μακριά στις 11/02/2011 εκεί που ήταν αραγμένο.
> Χαρισμένη σε giorgos_249, noulos, nkr, aegeanspeedlines, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, johny18 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.:roll:.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 125191


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Παντελή!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Παντελή !!! Κρίμα είναι ένα τέτοιο πλοίο να κάθεται ....


ΠΟΙΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ; ΣΙΓΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ.

----------


## speedrunner

Ακούγεται τίποτα για το πλοίο?? Βλέπουμε φέτος ότι η ΝΕΛ προσπαθεί να ενεργοποιήσει όλα τα πλοία της, ακόμη και για το Αίολος Κεντέρης κάτι ακούστηκε, αλλα για το Κυκλάδες Εξπρές δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι!!!!

----------


## sotiris83

φιλε μου να σου πω πωσ εχω ακουσει απο ατομο του πρωην πληρωματοσ πωσ θα μπει εκει που ηταν και περυσι το καλοκαιρι και για το κεντερησ το μεγαλο πωσ σιγουρα θα μπει και θα κανει δρομολογια εντοσ ελλαδοσ. το που σε λιγεσ μερεσ θα ξερουμε

----------


## speedrunner

> φιλε μου να σου πω πωσ εχω ακουσει απο ατομο του πρωην πληρωματοσ πωσ θα μπει εκει που ηταν και περυσι το καλοκαιρι και για το κεντερησ το μεγαλο πωσ σιγουρα θα μπει και θα κανει δρομολογια εντοσ ελλαδοσ. το που σε λιγεσ μερεσ θα ξερουμε


Σ' ευχαριστώ φίλε για την απάντηση!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το CYCLADES EXPRESS στις 14-12-2012 δεμένο στο ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς, στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας.

CYCLADES EXPRESS 53 14-12-2012.jpg

----------


## Giannis G.

βλέπω σβησμένα τα συνιάλα της Nel ανήκει ακόμα εκεί;

----------


## leo85

> βλέπω σβησμένα τα συνιάλα της Nel ανήκει ακόμα εκεί;


Στην τσιμινιέρα τα σινιάλα υπάρχουν !!!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Στην τσιμινιέρα τα σινιάλα υπάρχουν !!!!!!


_Φιλε leo85 η τσιμινιερα με το σινιαλο   ειναι του Αιολος Κεντερης Ι_

----------


## leo85

> _Φιλε leo85 η τσιμινιερα με το σινιαλο   ειναι του Αιολος Κεντερης Ι_


Συγνώμη φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON δεν το πρόσεξα. :Distrust:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> βλέπω σβησμένα τα συνιάλα της Nel ανήκει ακόμα εκεί;


Δεν της ανήκει,ναυλωμένο ήταν κ έχει επαναπαραδοθεί στον Λελάκη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σαν AL HUDA I  όταν πριν 6 χρόνια έμπαινε στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

AL HUDA I 03.jpg

----------


## seajets

ΕΚΤΑΚΤΟ! Το πλοίο πωλείται!!!

http://www.hellasshipsales.com/ships-for-sale.php?id=32

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ΕΚΤΑΚΤΟ! Το πλοίο πωλείται!!!


Τίποτα το "έκτακτο" φίλε μου. Το πλοίο πωλείται εδώ και χρόνια, αγοραστής δεν βρίσκεται. Ακόμα, αν ψάξεις λίγο περισσότερο στο site που μας παρέπεμψες, θα βρεις δεκάδες ακόμα γνωστά μας "ελληνικά" πλοία και πλοιάρια τα οποία είναι εν δυνάμει (προσφορά και ζήτηση) προς πώληση.

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι από την περασμένη εβδομάδα το πλοίο ανήκει στον Ηλιόπουλο. ¶κουσε κανείς άλλος .....κάτι!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι από την περασμένη εβδομάδα το πλοίο ανήκει στον Ηλιόπουλο. ¶κουσε κανείς άλλος .....κάτι!!!!!!


Σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες που πήρα από το ναυπηγείο Κόρου σήμερα, το πλοίο αναχώρησε κατά τις 13.00 μ.μ  με τη βοήθεια του P/K Christos XVII και πήγε στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ.
Πλέον δεν ανήκει στον κ. Λελάκη αλλά στον κ. Ηλιόπουλο.

----------


## speedrunner

Και το νέο του όνομα Naxos Jet...!!!!

----------


## manolisfissas

Εδώ βλέπουμε το πλοίο στον μόλο της Δραπετσόνας φωτογραφιμένω από την ιχθιόσκαλα.

NAXOS JET 4-2-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Συνεχίζει να παραμένει στον μώλο ΔΕΗ το .....ταχυπλοάκι, χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποια εξωτερική αλλαγή επάνω του, ούτε σε χρώματα ούτε στο όνομα.

IMG_0171.jpg
_Κερατσίνι - 24/02/2016_

----------


## speedrunner

Προστέθηκε το Naxos Jet στον στόλο της εταιρίας

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Που είναι το καραβάκι οέο ??? Γιατί στον μώλο ΔΕΗ σίγουρα πια δεν βρίσκεται.

----------


## alonso

> Που είναι το καραβάκι οέο ??? Γιατί στον μώλο ΔΕΗ σίγουρα πια δεν βρίσκεται.


νομιζω εχει μεθορμισει στην ελευσινα...

----------


## manolisfissas

Τι έχει......απογίνει το πλοίο;;;

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

βρισκεται στην ελευσινα παρεα με το τερα τζετ.φαινονται και τα δυο απο την εθνικη οδο.

----------


## manolisfissas

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> βρισκεται στην ελευσινα παρεα με το τερα τζετ.φαινονται και τα δυο απο την εθνικη οδο.


Όλα τα μαζεύει ο Ηλιόπουλος...

----------


## pantelis2009

To Cyclades Express έχει πάει για το δεξαμενισμό του στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα από την Κυνόσουρα.

ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ-ΕΞΠΡΕΣ-40-29-05-2017.jpg

----------


## seajets

Τελείωσε το δεξαμενισμό του το πλοίο;

----------


## pantelis2009

Όχι ακόμη στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου βρίσκεται.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και (δύο εβδομάδες μετά το τελευταίο ποστ) εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται στου Σπανόπουλου, στην ίδια θέση.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πλέον έχει γίνει όλο άσπρο και όπως φαίνεται στη φωτο έχει καλυφτεί με νάιλον, δεν ξέρω το λόγο.

ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ-ΕΞΠΡΕΣ-43-06-07-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Naxos Jet έχει βγεί για δοκιμαστικό στα στενά της Φανερωμένης. Παρακαλώ τους mont να φτιάξουν τον τίτλο του θέματος.

----------


## antonis01

Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο σχετικά με την seajets το πλοίο θα πάει τελικά για ανταλλακτικά, τότε ποιος ο λόγος του δοκιμαστικού πριν λίγες ημέρες και ποιος ο λόγος να πάει για ανταλλακτικά αφού η εταιρεία για αυτόν τον σκοπό έχει ήδη το high speed jet (cosmos jet) και το sea speed jet;
:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο σχετικά με την seajets το πλοίο θα πάει τελικά για ανταλλακτικά, τότε ποιος ο λόγος του δοκιμαστικού πριν λίγες ημέρες και ποιος ο λόγος να πάει για ανταλλακτικά αφού η εταιρεία για αυτόν τον σκοπό έχει ήδη το high speed jet (cosmos jet) και το sea speed jet;
> :


Ποιό άρθρο,υπάρχει εδώ σε εμάς; Ξέρουμε ότι έχουν παραγγείλει/βάλλει κ ανταλλακτικά γιά τις μηχανές.
Τα 2 σκάφη που λες,μπορεί να τα έχουν γδύσει τόσο που να μην φτάνουν πλέον.

----------


## antonis01

να το άρθρο υπάρχει στο site αυτό και ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις υπόλοιπες πληροφορίες :Smug:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο σχετικά με την seajets το πλοίο θα πάει τελικά για ανταλλακτικά
> :


Φίλε μου,βρήκα το άρθρο εδώ κ λέει ότι θα το έχουν ως αμοιβό,αυτό σε απλά ελληνικά σημαίνει εφεδρικό κ όχι γιά ανταλλακτικά. :Smile New:

----------


## Psytair

Το πλοιο το επομενο καλοκαιρι θα πραγματοποιοι δρομολογια απο πειραια για κυκλαδες δηλαδη τα δρονολογια που εκανε φετος. Super jet

----------


## Psytair

Το πλοιο το επομενο καλοκαθρι θα πραγματοποιοι δρομολογια απο πειραιας για κυκλαδες δηλαδη τα δρομολογια που εκανε φετος Το super jet

----------


## pantelis2009

Και νέο δοκιμαστικό αυτή την ώρα για το πλοίο.

----------


## Psytair

Το πλοιο γυρισε στην βαση του στην ελευσινα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΝΑΞΟΣ ΤΖΕΤ_ βρίσκεται πλέον στην θέση που κατείχε το _BLUE POWER_ στην προβλήτα 1 του Περάματος.

IMG_0696.jpg
_Πέραμα - 09/12/2017_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νaxos Jet έκανε ένα δοκιμαστικό στον Αργοσαρωνικό και επέστρεψε στην ΝΑΥΣΙ.
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο προχθές από το ferryboat.

NAXOS-JET-87-29-03-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Naxos Jet έφυγε από τη ΝΑΥΣΙ που ήταν και πήγε στην Ακτή Μιαούλη στον Πειραιά. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## ancd

Ξέρει κανείς για πιο λόγω έκανε βόλτα χθες μέχρι την Σαντορίνη; Μήπως ξεκινήσει τη Μύκονο- Νάξο- Σαντορίνη; Αλλά με 30μιλια δεν θα είναι και πολύ ανταγωνιστικό!

----------


## pantelis2009

To Naxos Jet μάλλον κανει το δρομολόγιο του Champion Jet 2.

----------


## ancd

Πρωινή φωτογράφηση στο παλαιό λιμάνι Μυκόνου 06/05/2018

20180506_074151.jpg20180506_074912.jpg20180506_074550.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Naxos Jet έφυγε κατά τις 07.30 π.μ από το ΝΜΔ και αυτή την ώρα φτάνει στην ¶νδρο.

----------


## thanos75

> To Naxos Jet έφυγε κατά τις 07.30 π.μ από το ΝΜΔ και αυτή την ώρα φτάνει στην ¶νδρο.


Να υποθέσω ότι θα αναλάβει τα δρομολόγια του Paros Jet από Ραφήνα και πήγε για πιστοποίηση στο Γαύριο πρώτα?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Να υποθέσω ότι θα αναλάβει τα δρομολόγια του Paros Jet από Ραφήνα και πήγε για πιστοποίηση στο Γαύριο πρώτα?


To ότι θα αναλάβει είναι μιά κουβέντα.Εδώ  κανείς ποτέ δεν ξέρει σίγουρα,ποιό θα πάει που κ πότε.
Μιλάμε γιά ΤΟ παπατζηλίκι. Ούτε γράμμα δεν θα έστελνα με αυτούς.

----------


## threshtox

> To ότι θα αναλάβει είναι μιά κουβέντα.Εδώ  κανείς ποτέ δεν ξέρει σίγουρα,ποιό θα πάει που κ πότε.
> Μιλάμε γιά ΤΟ παπατζηλίκι. Ούτε γράμμα δεν θα έστελνα με αυτούς.



Χαχαχα..ακριβώς αυτό. Κάθε μέρα την ίδια ώρα στο λιμάνι, βλέπω διαφορετικά πλοία τους. Άλλες φορές ένα, άλλες δύο, άλλες τρία.,.

Αλλά προς Θεού, μην πούμε κουβέντα για την ιερή αγελάδα της ακτοπλοΐας..

----------


## Amorgos66

...ξεκιναμε απο 1/6 με το ακριβοτερο εισιτηριο
στη γραμμη....κ βλεπουμε...
Screenshot_2018-05-31-19-02-36.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

...μυλος η υποθεση...
http://www.kaipoutheos.gr/2018/05/naxos-jet.html?m=1

----------


## threshtox

Η φερεγγυότητα και η συνέπεια σε όλο της το μεγαλείο. 

Ρε όχι γράμμα, που λέει και ο καλός συμφορουμίτης Βίκτωρας, ούτε ληγμένα τρόφιμα.. :Frog:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Χαχαχα..ακριβώς αυτό. Κάθε μέρα την ίδια ώρα στο λιμάνι, βλέπω διαφορετικά πλοία τους. Άλλες φορές ένα, άλλες δύο, άλλες τρία.,.
> 
> Αλλά προς Θεού, μην πούμε κουβέντα για την ιερή αγελάδα της ακτοπλοΐας..


 Να ευχόμαστε να μην συμβεί κάτι πιό σοβαρό  με αυτούς κ κλάψουνε μανούλες! :Distrust:  :Distress:  :Hororr:

----------


## sprintezis

https://cyclades24.gr/2018/06/%ce%be...3%cf%8d%ce%bd/

----------


## thanos75

> https://cyclades24.gr/2018/06/%ce%be...3%cf%8d%ce%bd/


Μακάρι να υπήρχε και άλλες ημέρες της εβδομάδας αυτή η σύνδεση

----------


## roussosf

> Μακάρι να υπήρχε και άλλες ημέρες της εβδομάδας αυτή η σύνδεση


Οι συγκεκριμένες μέρες ενδείκνυται για.....αρπαχτή

----------


## rafina-lines

Αφού ρε παιδιά, η Σύρος δε δουλεύει ποτέ από τη Ραφήνα, τι κάθονται κι ασχολούνται...

----------


## noulos

> Αφού ρε παιδιά, η Σύρος δε δουλεύει ποτέ από τη Ραφήνα, τι κάθονται κι ασχολούνται...


'Ελα ντε...

Και απ΄όσο ξέρω στα συγκεκριμένα δρομολόγια δούλευε αρκετα καλά με την 'Ανδρο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Naxos Jet κάνοντας μανούβρα εχθές στη Ραφήνα.

NAXOS-JET-90-24-06-2018.jpg

----------


## sprintezis

> Οι συγκεκριμένες μέρες ενδείκνυται για.....αρπαχτή


Αρπαχτή από ποιον?






> Αφού ρε παιδιά, η Σύρος δε δουλεύει ποτέ από τη Ραφήνα, τι κάθονται κι ασχολούνται...


Πριν 5 χρόνια δούλευε η Πάρος από Ραφήνα?
 δούλευε η Νάξος από Ραφήνα?
 δούλευε η Ίος από Ραφήνα?
 δούλευε η Σαντορίνη από Ραφήνα?
 δούλευε το Ηράκλειο Κρήτης από Ραφήνα?

----------


## thanos75

> Αρπαχτή από ποιον?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Πριν 5 χρόνια δούλευε η Πάρος από Ραφήνα?
>  δούλευε η Νάξος από Ραφήνα?
>  δούλευε η Ίος από Ραφήνα?
> ...


Ακριβώς...με σωστές συνδέσεις και με το κατάλληλο πλοίο, όλα τα κυκλαδονήσια (και όχι μόνο) μπορούν να δουλέψουν μια χαρά από Ραφήνα.

----------


## roussosf

> Αρπαχτή από ποιον?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Πριν 5 χρόνια δούλευε η Πάρος από Ραφήνα?
>  δούλευε η Νάξος από Ραφήνα?
>  δούλευε η Ίος από Ραφήνα?
> ...


Αν δεν είναι για αρπαχτή του ΠΣΚ ας το βάλει σε καθημερινή βάση έστω και μόνο για το καλοκαίρι

----------


## sprintezis

> Αν δεν είναι για αρπαχτή του ΠΣΚ ας το βάλει σε καθημερινή βάση έστω και μόνο για το καλοκαίρι


Όχι αυτό δεν είναι αρπαχτή. Αρπαχτή είναι να έχεις εσύ το πλοίο σου δρομολογημένο σε ετήσια βάση σε μια γραμμή χαμηλών προσδοκιών, να εκτελείς το δρομολόγιο 12 μήνες για να σε μάθει ο κόσμος με οικονομική ζημιά, και όταν έρχεται ο καιρός να αποκομίσεις κάποιο οικονομικό όφελος από αυτήν την προσπάθεια να έρχομαι εγώ στη δική σου γραμμή να κάνω μια καλή προσφορά και σε δυο  μήνες να φεύγω.

----------


## roussosf

> Όχι αυτό δεν είναι αρπαχτή. Αρπαχτή είναι να έχεις εσύ το πλοίο σου δρομολογημένο σε ετήσια βάση σε μια γραμμή χαμηλών προσδοκιών, να εκτελείς το δρομολόγιο 12 μήνες για να σε μάθει ο κόσμος με οικονομική ζημιά, και όταν έρχεται ο καιρός να αποκομίσεις κάποιο οικονομικό όφελος από αυτήν την προσπάθεια να έρχομαι εγώ στη δική σου γραμμή να κάνω μια καλή προσφορά και σε δυο  μήνες να φεύγω.


Μήπως εννοούμε κατά κάποιο τρόπο το ίδιο πράγμα με άλλα λόγια.......?

----------


## sprintezis

> Μήπως εννοούμε κατά κάποιο τρόπο το ίδιο πράγμα με άλλα λόγια.......?


Όχι δεν εννοούμε το ίδιο. Εγώ λέω ότι για να υφίσταται "Αρπαχτή" πρέπει να υπάρχει και δεύτερο πλοίο σε μια ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση. Αρπαχτή θα ήταν εαν π.χ. ο "Θεολόγος Π" έκανε καθημερινή απογευματινή σύνδεση Ραφήνας-Σύρου και κάθε Παρασκευή το "Naxos Jet" του "άρπαζε" τον κόσμο.

Όταν είσαι μόνος σου σε ένα δρομολόγιο τί αρπαχτή είναι?

Υπάρχει ολόκληρο θέμα στο forum για το Ραφήνα-Σύρος.

Το θέμα είναι επικοινωνιακό. Η σύνδεση Ραφήνας-Σύρου ούτε προωθείται ούτε επικοινωνείται. Το Naxos Jet ανακοινώθηκε όταν εγώ που μένω στη Ραφήνα είχα ήδη κλείσει εισιτήρια για τις διακοπές μου στη Σύρο με το "Νήσος Μύκονος"

----------


## pantelis2009

Το NAXOS JET την Κυριακή 08-07-2018 μόλις έχει φτάσει στην Πάρο.

NAXOS-JET-91-08-07-2018.jpg

----------


## sprintezis

Ερώτηση: Το Naxos Jet παίρνει Ι.Χ επιβατικά αυτοκίνητα? Το πλοίο έχει γκαράζ 70 θέσεων όμως στο on line booking του site της εταιρίας βγάζει ένδειξη "garage closed"

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ερώτηση: Το Naxos Jet παίρνει Ι.Χ επιβατικά αυτοκίνητα? Το πλοίο έχει γκαράζ 70 θέσεων όμως στο on line booking του site της εταιρίας βγάζει ένδειξη "garage closed"


Eάν έχει μπει σε αντικατάσταση άλλου αμιγώς Ε/Γ,προφανώς κ δεν δέχεται οχήματα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Eάν έχει μπει σε αντικατάσταση άλλου αμιγώς Ε/Γ,προφανώς κ δεν δέχεται οχήματα.


 Πάντως αυτή την στιγμή στο Γαύριο της Ανδρου φορτώνει αυτοκίνητα για Ραφήνα.

----------


## noulos

Φυσικά και πέρνει αυτοκίνητα...

----------


## rafina-lines

Παίρνει ΙΧ βρε παιδιά, αλίμονο... Απλά δε θα είχε θέση σ'εκείνο το δρομολόγιο. Θα ήταν γεμάτο δλδ το καράβι. Και λογικό εξάλλου, τέλος Ιουλίου είναι, όλοι φεύγουνε, 70 ΙΧ δεν είναι και πολλά, γεμίζει αμέσως.

----------


## roussosf

Υπάρχει καμιά φωτογραφία του πλοίου σε δεξαμενή από πρύμα;

----------


## pantelis2009

Το έχω σαν AL HUDA I όταν έφτασε στις 09-07-2007, αλλά σε δεξαμενή ...όχι.

----------


## Apostolos

Παντελή το ημερολόγιο στη φώτο λέει 3-7-2007
AL HUDA (Large).jpg

Εδώ πριν λίγες μέρες κοντά στη Μυκονο
DSC_9956 (Large).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο φίλε Απόστολε, αλλά με την αλλαγή σκληρού χάθηκαν πολλές ημερομηνίες. Κοίτα στο ποστ 15 την άφιξη του στο ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς που έχεις και εσύ την φωτο.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Απαγόρευση απόπλου του NAXOS JET στη Νάξο*Ενημερώθηκε πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, η Λιμενική Αρχή Νάξου, από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ-Τ/Χ «NAXOS JET” Ν.Π. 12002, ότι είχε προγραμματιστεί πετρέλευση προκειμένου να εκτελέσει εγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο προς λιμένες Πάρου-Μυκόνου-Τήνου-¶νδρου και Ραφήνας, με 156 επιβάτες, 19 Ι.Χ.Ε. και 03 δίκυκλα.
Κατόπιν ελέγχου από στελέχη της οικείας Λιμενικής Αρχής, διαπιστώθηκαν εργασίες στη δεξιά ηλεκτρομηχανή του πλοίου, χωρίς προηγούμενη ενημέρωση από τον Πλοίαρχο, ο οποίος δήλωσε ότι πραγματοποιούσαν αλλαγή φίλτρων.
Από τη Λιμενική Αρχή Νάξου απαγορεύτηκε αρχικά ο απόπλους του «NAXOS JET”, ενώ κατόπιν προσκόμισης βεβαίωσης από το νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί, επετράπη ο απόπλους του πλοίου, κενό επιβατών, προς λιμένα Ραφήνας.
Προανάκριση διενεργείται από το Λιμεναρχείο Νάξου, ενώ οι επιβάτες που επρόκειτο να ταξιδέψουν, προωθήθηκαν στον προορισμό τους με μέριμνα της εταιρίας.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## threshtox

Στο εξωτερικό οι ομάδες έχουν την injury list. Ας κάνει μια τέτοια και η εταιρία να ξέρει ο κόσμος τι γίνεται...

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΔΕΝ ΕΔΕΣΕ ΤΟ NAXOS JET ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ ΛΟΓΩ ΚΑΙΡΟΥ* kaipou theos  Αυγούστου 11, 2018  Πλοία

*
*
*Ενημερώθηκε η Λιμενική Αρχή Τήνου, μεσημβρινές ώρες σήμερα, από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ-Τ/Χ ''ΝΑΞΟΣ ΤΖΕΤ'' Ν.Π. 12002, το οποίο εκτελούσε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο από Νάξο για Πάρο – Μύκονο – Τήνο – ¶νδρο - Ραφήνα, ότι κρίνεται επισφαλής η προσέγγιση του στο λιμένα της Τήνου λόγω των δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών και ότι το πλοίο θα συνεχίσει το δρομολόγιό του για το λιμένα ¶νδρου.*
*Στο λιμένα της Τήνου ανέμεναν προς επιβίβαση εκατόν τριάντα (130) επιβάτες και εννέα (09) Ι.Χ., οι οποίοι θα προωθηθούν στους λιμένες Γαυρίου και Ραφήνας με μέριμνα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας.
ΠΗΓΗ*

----------


## kastor

Σημερινή (καθυστερημένη) προσέγγιση στο λιμάνι του Γαυρίου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημερώνουμε το επιβατικό κοινό ότι το λόγω πολύ δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών δυσμενέστερων του δελτίου της Ε.Μ.Υ. το Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ – Τ/Χ πλοίο μας “ΝAXOS JET” όταν φτάσει στην Μύκονο θα παραμείνει για ασφαλές αγκυροβόλιο. Το σκέλος δρομολογίου του από Μύκονο προς Τήνο, ¶νδρο , Ραφήνα, ¶νδρο, Τήνο και Μύκονο θα παραμείνει ανεκτέλεστο. Το πλοίο θα αναχωρήσει από Μύκονο (19:25) για να αναλάβει το εγκεκριμένο του δρομολόγιο προς Πάρο (20:10-20:25) και Νάξο (20:55).
Οι επιβάτες του αΆ σκέλους προς Ραφήνα θα εξυπηρετηθούν με το Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ – Τ/Χ πλοίου μας “TERA JET” και οι επιβάτες που αναχωρούν θα προωθηθούν με άλλα πλοία με μέριμνα της εταιρείας.
Για όποιες τυχόν πληροφορίες μπορείτε να μας καλέσετε σε κάποιο από τα τηλέφωνά μας: 22940 23150 22940 22900 2294023561 2294022903!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

To Naxos Jet έφυγε εχθές από τη Νάξο και πήγε Χαλκίδα. Ξέρει κανείς γιατί??

----------


## pantelis2009

> To Naxos Jet έφυγε εχθές από τη Νάξο και πήγε Χαλκίδα. Ξέρει κανείς γιατί??


Οι πληροφορίες που μου ήρθαν λένε ότι: και το Naxos Jet πήρε κάβο στο water Jet και αύριο θα ανέβει στη δεξαμενή της Χαλκίδας.

----------


## threshtox

Τα σκάφη της εταιρείας πρέπει να έχουν μαζέψει ότι καβο περισσεύει στο Αιγαίο.. Κοίτα πράγματα..

----------


## thanos75

Πάντως το χθεσινό του απογευματινό δρομολόγιο από Ραφήνα το έκανε το master jet

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Naxos Jet φωτογραφημένο σήμερα στη δεξαμενή της Χαλκίδας που έχει βγει για να επισκευάσει το water jet. Καλή συνέχεια.

NAXOS-JET-92-26-09-2018.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

...και μεσα στο χαμο το Ναξος Τζετ
εμφανιζεται κανονικα απο αυριο 
Παρασκευη 28/9 στο συστημα 
κρατησεων στο γνωστο του
δρομολογιο και εως Κυριακη 7/10

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Naxos Jet εχθές έκανε δοκιμαστικό στο Ν. Ευβοϊκό αλλά μετά που πήγε???? Έκλεισε το AIS του.

----------


## Amorgos66

> Το Naxos Jet εχθές έκανε δοκιμαστικό στο Ν. Ευβοϊκό αλλά μετά που πήγε???? Έκλεισε το AIS του.


...ξαναγυρισε Χαλκιδα...!!
Του χρονου παλι...??

----------


## despo

IMGP0013.jpg
Στη Μύκονο στις 20 Ιουλίου.

----------


## noulos

Δευτέρα 8 Οκτωβρίου και αφού έχει ολοκληρώσει το τελευταίο δρομολόγιο της σεζόν
λύνει κάβους, γυρίζει με "πρόσωπο" προς την Ραφήνα και την αποχαιρετά σφυρίζοντας!

Πανέμορφη εικόνα που δεν είχα την τύχη να δω μέχρι εκείνη την ημέρα...

Στην συνέχεια αναχωρεί για τον Πειραιά. 



Καλή αντάμωση λοιπόν!!!



20181008_162610.jpg 20181008_163102.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Naxos Jet με την βοήθεια των P/K Ifestos 3 & Atlas έφυγε εχθές από την Ακτή Μιαούλη στον Πειραιά και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου. Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι και το Paros Jet και το World Champion Jet σύντομα θα πάνε εκεί. Για να δούμε θα βγει αληθινή η πληροφορία??? 
Εδώ το Naxos Jet φωτογραφημένο σήμερα από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλές Γιορτές.

NAXOS-JET-94-21-12-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το μπλοκ από την MTU μηχανή του Naxos Jet που βγήκε και πάει για εργασίες. Καλή συνέχεια.

NAXOS-JET-96-12-03-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά από φίλο έμαθα ότι οι μηχανές του δεν είναι MTU αλλά Ruston 16R K27 (14592 kw).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τελικά από φίλο έμαθα ότι οι μηχανές του δεν είναι MTU αλλά Ruston 16R K27 (14592 kw).


Όλα τα τύπου Ιncat 74 m τέτοιες μηχανές φοράνε.Ίδιες κ το ΜΕGA JET που είναι Ιncat 78 m

----------


## ancd

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όλα τα πλοία αυτής της σειράς φοράνε Ruston μηχανές. Στη φωτογραφία πάντως είναι MTU. Μήπως είναι από το Paros Jet που φοράει MTU? 




> Το μπλοκ από την MTU μηχανή του Naxos Jet που βγήκε και πάει για εργασίες. Καλή συνέχεια.
> 
> NAXOS-JET-96-12-03-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Naxos Jet εχθές έκανε ένα mini δοκιμαστικό και πήγε στον Πειραιά και σήμερα ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Amorgos66

...και βεβαια για μια ακομη φορα
εγινε το μπαχαλο...
Πηγε Μυκονο και μετα για αγνωστο
λογο, αντι για Ναξο,Θηρα,...παει Συρο...
Τι ειχες Γιαννη,τι ειχα παντα...
Παιζει να βγηκε απαγορευτικο παντως...

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Παιζει να βγηκε απαγορευτικο παντως...


*ΑΝΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ ΑΡ 266 - ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 06 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ 2019/1000 UTC* (είχε αναρτηθεί στις 2019-04-06 10:31:01)
ΝΟΤΙΟΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ ΙΚΑΡΙΟ ΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ 24.50
 ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΜΕΧΡΙ 06/16 UTC
 ΝΟΤΙΟΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΟΙ 8 Η 9 ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ 06/13 UTC 7 Η 8*

ΑΝΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ ΑΡ 265 - ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 06 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ 2019/0400 UTC* (είχε αναρτηθεί στις 2019-04-06 05:01:01)
ΝΟΤΙΟΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ ΙΚΑΡΙΟ ΔΥΤΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ 25.30
ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ 06/13 UTC
ΝΟΤΙΟΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΟΙ 7 Η 8
ΝΟΤΙΟΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ ΙΚΑΡΙΟ ΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ 25.30
ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΜΕΧΡΙ 06/16 UTC
ΝΟΤΙΟΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΟΙ 7 Η 8 ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ 06/07 UTC 8 Η 9
Πηγή

----------


## manoubras 33

Με την ευκαιρία ας το δούμε σήμερα στη Σύρο.
DSCN9406.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Naxos Jet έφυγε από την Ακτή Μιαούλη και πήγε στο ΝΜΔ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Naxos Jet έφυγε από το ΝΜΔ πριν καμιά ώρα και πηγαίνει σύμφωνα με το AIS του στη Μύκονο. Εδώ φωτογραφία από το αρχείο μου όταν ήταν πλαγιοδετημένο στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. Καλή συνέχεια.

NAXOS-JET-95-11-01-2018.jpg

----------


## thanos75

Και συνεχίζει για Κρήτη όπου από αύριο θα αντικαταστήσει το champion jet 2!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Naxos Jet ξεκίνησε σήμερα τα δρομολόγια του από Ραφήνα για Τήνο - Μύκονο - Πάρο - Νάξο όπως λέει στο AIS του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το ταχύπλοο απ' τις 13 έως τις 19 Μαΐου θα βρεθεί στη μεσαία πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο *Sifnos Jet η μεταφορά από την εταιρεία Elikas & Co. για να τοποθετηθούν οι νέες μηχανές που μάλλον είναι MTU. Αύριο καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων θα έρθει από την Ελευσίνα που βρίσκεται για να μπει στην δεξαμενή Πειραιάς Ι για την συντήρηση του. Θα πετάει το εργαλείο. Καλή συνέχεια.

*Μια πληροφορία που μου ήρθε λέει ότι επειδή δεν τελείωσαν με τις μηχανές στο Sifnos Jet στη θέση του θα δεξαμενιστεί το Naxos Jet που τώρα είναι στη Ραφήνα. Για να δούμε θα βγει αληθινή?

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η πληροφορία βγήκε αληθινή. Το* Naxos Jet* έφυγε σήμερα από την Ραφήνα και όπως βλέπουμε στη φωτογραφία που είναι τραβηγμένη πάνω από το ¶ννα Μαρία, μπαίνει στην δεξαμενή Πειραιάς Ι με την βοήθεια των P/K Ifestos 2 & Christos XXXVII για την συντήρηση του που θα κρατήσει από 14/05 έως 20/05/2019. Καλή συνέχεια.

NAXOS-JET-100-14-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Naxos Jet* σήμερα βγήκε από την δεξαμενή Πειραιάς Ι και έχει πάει στο ΝΜΔ. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

NAXOS-JET-102-15-05-2019.jpg

----------


## rjjjh2004

Την Παρασκευή που μας πέρασε, ταξίδεψα για Ίο. Ευγενικό πλήρωμα. Ανυπόφορα δυνατό το air condition. Με μάλλον καλή ταχύτητα για την ηλικία του. Καθαρό και περιποιημένο μέσα. Αλλά με 5 λιμάνια (και πετρέλευση στην Σαντορίνη) ήμασταν στον προορισμό μας καλά μεσάνυχτα. Σχεδόν 8 ώρες για την Ίο και τιμή ταχυπλόου....

----------


## express adonis

> Την Παρασκευή που μας πέρασε, ταξίδεψα για Ίο. Ευγενικό πλήρωμα. Ανυπόφορα δυνατό το air condition. Με μάλλον καλή ταχύτητα για την ηλικία του. Καθαρό και περιποιημένο μέσα. Αλλά με 5 λιμάνια (και πετρέλευση στην Σαντορίνη) ήμασταν στον προορισμό μας καλά μεσάνυχτα. Σχεδόν 8 ώρες για την Ίο και τιμή ταχυπλόου....


κανει πετρελευση σαντορινη και μετα πηγαινει ιο??

----------


## rjjjh2004

> κανει πετρελευση σαντορινη και μετα πηγαινει ιο??


Ακριβώς... Για διανυχτέρευση σε ασφαλή λιμένα....

----------


## express adonis

> Ακριβώς... Για διανυχτέρευση σε ασφαλή λιμένα....


Το θηρα-ιος ειναι σκελος του δρομολογιου του αν γνωριζω καλα...μπουκαρουν δλδ τα βυτια μεσα στο γκαραζ του??κ ποσο διαρκει??

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το θηρα-ιος ειναι σκελος του δρομολογιου του αν γνωριζω καλα...μπουκαρουν δλδ τα βυτια μεσα στο γκαραζ του??κ ποσο διαρκει??


Δεν μπορούν να...μπουκάρουν αλλά κ έτσι είναι επικίνδυνο.

----------


## express adonis

> Δεν μπορούν να...μπουκάρουν αλλά κ έτσι είναι επικίνδυνο.


Ναι σωστα δεν μπορουν να μπουκαρουν καθως δεν χωρανε λαθος εκφραση  :Razz: ....αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση οτι παιρνει καυσιμα χωρις να τελειωσει το δρομολογιο....

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Naxos Jet έφυγε εχθές από την Ακτή Μιαούλη και ήδη έχει μπει στην δεξαμενή Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ. Ξέρει κανείς γιατί?

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι πήρε κάβο μέσα στο Jet.

----------


## rjjjh2004

https://ellinikiaktoploia.net/ektakt...-to-naxos-jet/

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πρώτες μου φωτο με την νέα μου φωτογραφική Panasonic DS-FZ82, λίγο υπομονή να την μάθω και θα έχουμε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.
Εχθές το *Naxos Jet* την ώρα που ετοιμαζόταν να βγει από την Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ, έκανε ένα δοκιμαστικό που έπιασε 33 knots και ήδη ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του. Καλή συνέχεια. 

NAXOS-JET-103-06-06-2019.jpg

----------


## npapad

Το NAXOS JET δια χειρός του καλού μας φίλου Peter Fitzpatrick στις 8-7-2019
naxos jet.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* Naxos Jet*  έχει βγει στην *δεξαμενή Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ*. Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι κάτι τράβηξαν οι Kameva και όπως βλέπουμε σε σημερινή φωτογραφία από την Κυνόσουρα, ήδη έχουν βάλει σκαλωσιές. Καλή συνέχεια.

NAXOS-JET-106-25-07-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Από το *Naxos Jet* που βρίσκεται στην δεξαμενή *Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ* η εξαγωγή της Kamewa που κάτι άρπαξε εν πλω, για την επισκευή της. Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι θα πέσει από Δευτέρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

NAXOS-JET-108-25-07-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά από το ξενύχτη που έριξαν τα συνεργεία στη* δεξαμενή Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ* για την αποκατάσταση της βλάβης, το *Naxos Jet* είναι έτοιμο για να ξεκινήσει πάλι τα δρομολόγια του. Καλή συνέχεια.

NAXOS-JET-111-26-07-2019.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

... δυσμενείς καιρικές συνθήκες σήμερα...
http://www.tinosnow.gr/2019/08/blog-post_38.html?m=1

----------


## pantelis2009

To *Naxos Jet* πριν λίγο μπαίνοντας στη *όμορφη Πάρο*. Καλή συνέχεια.

NAXOS-JET-112-13-08-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Naxos Jet αφού ξεφόρτωσε στη Ραφήνα, έφυγε και πήγε στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας. Ξέρει κανείς γιατί?

----------


## rafina-lines

> Το Naxos Jet αφού ξεφόρτωσε στη Ραφήνα, έφυγε και πήγε στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας. Ξέρει κανείς γιατί?


Για να μην εμποδίζει στο λιμάνι μας, Παντελή μου... Με τόσα πλοία δε φτάνουν οι προβλήτες εδώ, οπότε πήγε εκεί κι όταν είναι να ξανακάνει δρομολόγια ξανάρχεται...  :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Naxos Jet μπαίνοντας* προχθές στην *Πάρο* και το *Champion Jet 2 βγαίνοντας*. Καλή συνέχεια.

NAXOS-JET-113-27-09-2019.jpg

----------


## ancd

Το *Naxos Jet* σήμερα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά δεμένο λόγω της 24 ώρης απεργία των Ναυτικών Σωματείων. 
20191002_090814.jpg
*Πειραιάς Ε9, 02/10/2019*

----------


## jimmy_techsound

Αυγουστος 2019

----------

